# Hip Replacement Anyone!?



## Insley Stiles (Jul 6, 2007)

Greetings, 

I wasn't sure where to post this so I came here. This Monday (7/9) I'm going into the hospital for a total hip replacement on my right side. I'm not a worry wart or anything but anyone who is involved in the martial arts has to wonder how it will affect ones training. I've read some very positive things about the outcome of this procedure from other martial artists and I am fairly certain that everything will work out for the better.

All the same, if anyone would care to shove a positive thought my direction it would be appreciated. If anyone is into prayer, that would be appreciated very much. I'll let everyone know how it works out.

Again, I appreciate you all.

Regards,
Ins


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 7, 2007)

Best of luck with the op! I'm sure you will be fine.

Keep us posted on how it goes, hey? :asian:


----------



## Drac (Jul 7, 2007)

Bill "Superfoot" Wallace had one and is very pleased with it...


----------

